# Are you old enough to have bought 45's?



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

If so, what was the first one you ever bought?

C'mon, no pretending you don't remember just because it's embarrassing now. 'fess up.



Spoiler



Can't be any worse than mine.... first one I bought was _Indian Reservation_.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I can hear Harvey slapping his forehead now...Air Supply's Here I Am  *


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Making a wild guess that you are talking about 45 rpm records..... my first purchase was probably Duane Eddy's _Rebel Rouser_ (195.

Mike


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am definitely old enough to have bought 45's.  I do not remember the first one I bought.  But I do remember the first ones I loved were my dad and uncles.  They made several records years ago on the King label.  
What a fun thread this is going to be.
deb


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the first 45 I ever bought was Rock Around the Clock but it might have been a 78.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I think the first 45 I ever bought was Rock Around the Clock but it might have been a 78.


Well - I'll admit my age  my first was Rock Around the Clock by Bill Haley and the Comets - a 45!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Let's see, Warren Zevon.

A side - Werewolves of London
B side - Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner.

45's were on the way out by the time I started getting into them.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh yes.  I don't remember the first but I had stacks of them.  I remember the little disc that clipped into the middle if you were using  a single record player and the big spindle that went on the stereo with the record changing feature.  We used to carry them to each others houses with our thumbs in the large middle hole and fingers holding them tight.  We did not want to touch the record groves for fear of scratching or getting fingerprints on them.  Elvis, The Beach Boys, The Beatles, The Rollingstones......and "The Beat Goes On".......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

NO, NO, NO.  

Okay, yes.  I think it was Little Darlin' by the Diamonds.  

My first 78 was Nature Boy.  Don't remember the artist.  

Just three years ago, I threw them all out and I had about 500 of them.  Then my father bought me a record player two years ago.  I could be enjoying them right now.  I still have my LP's and it's fun to listen to them.  I've only had to throw out a couple for skipping.  The rest are in pretty good shape, considering.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think my first 45 was Young Love by Sonny James.
Gertie - Nature Boy could have been by Nat King Cole. I think Bobby Darren covered it later also.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Light My Fire by the Doors with Hello, I Love You on the B side

Sunshine of Your Love by Cream with ....? on the B side. I want to say White Room but I am not 100% certain.

I had tons of 45s and tons of albums and donated them all to the college radio station a few years ago. That was a sad day... 

The first albums I ever received, which I got before 45s (they were given to me as gifts) were* Meet the Beatles!* and Herman's Hermits first album, eponymously named, *Herman's Hermits. * It included the big smash hit, Mrs. Brown You've Got a Lovely Daughter.

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I just recently learned what 45's are...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> I just recently learned what 45's are...


LOL!!!!!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Light My Fire by the Doors with Hello, I Love You on the B side
> 
> Sunshine of Your Love by Cream with ....? on the B side. I want to say White Room but I am not 100% certain.
> 
> ...


I still have those albums and copied them to my IPODs. My first 45 was either Traveling Man by Ricky Nelson or Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini by ??


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm not sure what the first one was, but I still have quite a stack - all nicely held in their hot pink plastic spindle case with the white carrying handle!  We thought we were really something carrying them back and forth to friends while wearing our white vinyl go-go boots!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I still have all of my mom's 45's.  Some really really old ones there.  I want to get a turntable that is USB compatible so I can download them to my Ipod.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Forster said:


> Let's see, Warren Zevon.
> 
> A side - Werewolves of London
> B side - Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner.


Werewolves is one of my favorites. A B side by Zevon? I thought he hadn't recorded anything else, or was it that forgettable?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I remember them well. I don't remember the song, but it was by the Everly Brothers. I had all of the Beach Boys and Beatles 45's. And of course Itsy Bitsy Tenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini by Brian Hyland.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Mollyb52 said:


> I remember the little disc that clipped into the middle


"Remembering"... hmmm... I still HAVE those things!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Just three years ago, I threw them all out


You did WHAT?? Just think of all the books you could have bought for what those would have fetched on EBay!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> I just recently learned what 45's are...


That's ok, I just recently learned what iPods are.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I remember them well. I don't remember the song, but it was by the Everly Brothers.


Dream?


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmmm - my first 45? Probably one of these - I'm not sure, but these got played a lot when I was young and were probably among my first ones.



"Rhinestone Cowboy" by Glen Campbell
"Seasons in the Sun" by Terry Jacks
"Kung Fu Fighting"
"Theme from S.W.A.T."


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Dream?


Yes. That is it. My dad loved the Everly Brothers and he bought the first record. They were OK, but wouldn't have been my first choice.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Kathy said:


> And of course Itsy Bitsy Tenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini by Brian Hyland.


OOOOOOhhhhhhh-Nooooooooooooooo! That'll be stuck in my head for days.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Jeff said:


> OOOOOOhhhhhhh-Nooooooooooooooo! That'll be stuck in my head for days.


Back to my surfer girl days. Had to have that one and everything Beach Boys. I lived in Pasadena, TX and Little Old Lady from Pasadena was a favorite. The problem now is it is true statement. LOL


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:



> Herman's Hermits first album, eponymously named, *Herman's Hermits. * It included the big smash hit, Mrs. Brown You've Got a Lovely Daughter.


Did it include "I'm Henry the eighth I am, Henry the eighth I am, I am..."

Take that, Kathy.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Werewolves is one of my favorites. A B side by Zevon? I thought he hadn't recorded anything else, or was it that forgettable?


Oh no Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner is great too. I believe this was his last live performance.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Did it include "I'm Henry the eighth I am, Henry the eighth I am, I am..."


<groan> What was I thinking...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Okay, I had to pull out the spindle of 45s and see what was on top - Tommy James and The Shondells, "Crimson and Clover" !  The next one down is a Kapp label record of......Brian Hyland, Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini !  The flip side is Don't Dilly Dally, Sally (don't think I have EVER listened to it and wouldn't have been able to tell you the song for a million dollars).  Bringing back the memories here folks!


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm old enough that my older sister had the Thriller album, but my Disney sing a long books had tapes.  

Lara Amber


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The scary thing about this thread is time warp generated just from reading the titles here. Oddly enough they all seem to remind of girls. Why is that, do you suppose?


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> NO, NO, NO.
> 
> Okay, yes. I think it was Little Darlin' by the Diamonds.
> 
> ...


GERTIE HOW COULD YOU? Yes, I'm screaming. You could have made a ton of money selling them. There is still a huge market for them. I for one have two juke boxes that I am constantly buying 45's for. I would have loved to have dug through your boxes to see what hidden treasures were buried in there.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

We have a restaurant here, with the bestest hamburgers, french fries, malts, milk shakes - and old timey music - the name of the restaurant is *60's in Paradise*, and it is all 50 and 60 music. You have to remember most of the people here are geezers and relate to that era. Some even earlier eras, but the majority rules at the restaurant.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

dollcrazy said:


> GERTIE HOW COULD YOU? Yes, I'm screaming. You could have made a ton of money selling them. There is still a huge market for them. I for one have two juke boxes that I am constantly buying 45's for. I would have loved to have dug through your boxes to see what hidden treasures were buried in there.


I know, I know. I was getting nagged from every side, and I didn't have anything to play them on at the time. I started collecting in the late 50's. I had everything from Johnny Ray to Elvis. All my wonderful Johnny Mathis, Everly Brothers, The Fleetwoods (not Fleetwood Mac, that I have on an LP).

At least I have my LP's. I'm afraid to count how many.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't remember the first 45 I bought but I do remember the music store I bought my records from.  They had a policy where after you bought 12 records you got your 13th one free. I remember how much fun it was to get free music. I also took guitar and piano lessons at the music  store.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't feel so bad Gertie - we ended up giving away our records, 45s, 78s and even some 33-1/3 to Half Price Books because they didn't want to pay us for them 10 years ago.  e-bay was almost non-existent then and I felt like I had thrown away all that music.  But we had to downsize to move here and records, and even books, were not cost effective.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> We have a restaurant here, with the bestest hamburgers, french fries, malts, milk shakes - and old timey music - the name of the restaurant is *60's in Paradise*, and it is all 50 and 60 music. You have to remember most of the people here are geezers and relate to that era. Some even earlier eras, but the majority rules at the restaurant.


Wait a minute, Dona. I don't think I've quite reached the "geezer" stage, yet. Or maybe I have and I just didn't notice. 

Sounds like a great restaurant.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

Tough to answer...I'm 28. So I'm probably "too young," except I have bought 45s. My first was Michael Jackson's Beat It. I can't remember what the B-side was. 

My first cassette was MC Hammer, Please Hammer Don't Hurt 'em.

My first CD was Tom Petty's Full Moon Fever.

My first purchased MP3 was the Silver Jews' Tanglewood Numbers. (First downloaded MP3 was long before that, but I can't remember what it was.)

I like to think that shows a progression toward better musical taste.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

GeorgeGlass said:


> Tough to answer...I'm 28. So I'm probably "too young," except I have bought 45s. My first was Michael Jackson's Beat It. I can't remember what the B-side was.
> 
> My first cassette was MC Hammer, Please Hammer Don't Hurt 'em.
> 
> ...


Wait a minute. "Beat It" is a classic. The music vid choreographed and danced by Michael Peters is outstanding.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

_Killer Queen_ by Queen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I had an 8 track tape of Steve Martin's "Wild and Crazy Guy" album. . . .

Actually it was pretty lame since on the 8 track it wasn't in the right order.  Annoying.

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I had an 8 track tape of Steve Martin's "Wild and Crazy Guy" album. . . .
> 
> Actually it was pretty lame since on the 8 track it wasn't in the right order. Annoying.
> 
> Ann


My favorite 8-track was Elton John. My kids loved it. We'd play Benny and the Jets, flip it over to play some song that I can't even remember, flip it over again and Benny and the Jets would play again.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Wait a minute, Dona. I don't think I've quite reached the "geezer" stage, yet. Or maybe I have and I just didn't notice.
> 
> Sounds like a great restaurant.


Gertie you are only as old as you feel - and even though I call myself a geezerette, I definitely am not one - those of us under 80 are definitely amongst the youngsters. Think I won't ever get to that stage tho, I feel too young!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Gertie you are only as old as you feel - and even though I call myself a geezerette, I definitely am not one - those of us under 80 are definitely amongst the youngsters. Think I won't ever get to that stage tho, I feel too young!


Considering that my father just turned 90 and my mother just turned 87, not to mention that I have an aunt who's 95, I have to agree with you.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

This has been a fun thread to read.  I also bought 45's but for the life of me I can't think of a one.  I'm pretty sure I had some Ricky Nelson, Turtles & Elvis.  I do know that I have the Herman's Hermits albums and all of the original Beatle's albums, all of Michael Jacksons albums, Beach Boys & Rolling Stones albums.  My DDH & I owned an 8 track player and I believe I still have it and the tapes (I wonder if it still works?).  

I also remember getting my first "transistor radio" when I was a kid.  Oh gosh, do I feel really old right now. LOL  When I think of all the advances in technology that has happened in my lifetime it is mind boggling.  Maybe that should be another thread?  (By the way I am only 58 yrs old)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ah. . . . transistor radio. . . ..with a leatherette cover with holes in it so the sound can come out. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

45:  Black Water - Doobie Bros.

LP:  Best of Bread...

Baby I'ma Want You


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> I just recently learned what 45's are...


*LOL...now I feel "old." 

And...I played them on my Mickey Mouse record player! *


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Did it include "I'm Henry the eighth I am, Henry the eighth I am, I am..."
> 
> Take that, Kathy.


*LMAO...reminds me of that scene from Ghost when Patrick Swayze kept singing that to Whoopi Goldberg *


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Considering that my father just turned 90 and my mother just turned 87, not to mention that I have an aunt who's 95, I have to agree with you.


*Pretty darn cool Gertie *


Ann in Arlington said:


> ah. . . . transistor radio. . . ..with a leatherette cover with holes in it so the sound can come out. . . . .
> 
> Ann


*I had an orange one )*


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ah. . . . transistor radio. . . ..with a leatherette cover with holes in it so the sound can come out. . . . .
> 
> Ann


I still have mine!

(Definitely not for the sound quality... but when my high school boyfriend, who was one year ahead of me, graduated and went off to Navyland, he gave me this radio bought with his first paycheck. We broke up a couple of years later, but on good terms, and I still smile when I see the radio.)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Did it include "I'm Henry the eighth I am, Henry the eighth I am, I am..."


Actually, that didn't show up on a record until their "On Tour" album a year or so later.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

farmwife"723" said:


> I don't remember the first 45 I bought but I do remember the music store I bought my records from. They had a policy where after you bought 12 records you got your 13th one free. I remember how much fun it was to get free music. I also took guitar and piano lessons at the music store.


The store I bought 45s from had the same thing. Guess the name of the store? "Sayville Appliance." APPLIANCE! They sold records in the back corner as a sideline.

L


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

When I read the first post, my first reaction was "Herman's Hermits".  I really think it was "I'm Henry the Eighth, I am".   But I am the world's worst with names and the like.

I definitely remember my transistor radio with the leatherette cover.  I think it had a telescoping antenna too.

I agree that this has been quite a walk down memory lane.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Maxx said:


> Baby I'ma Want You


God, I hated that song...mostly because they played it endlessly the summer it was popular and my friend Janet loved it, so when it wasn't on the radio I had to listen to her damn 45!

Don't worry, Maxx, I won't hold it against you.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, can anyone name a record they bought on vinyl and some interim technology (8 track or cassette) and CD? Highest scoring points to someone who has owned three versions. We can still give points to two out of three (ie, album and CD).

For me:

All three versions:

*Dark Side of the Moon* by Pink Floyd
*Low Spark of the High Heeled Boys* by Traffic

Others?

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Okay, can anyone name a record they bought on vinyl and some interim technology (8 track or cassette) and CD? Highest scoring points to someone who has owned three versions. We can still give points to two out of three (ie, album and CD).
> 
> For me:
> 
> ...







45, 33 1/3, 4 track, 8 track, cassette, CD and MP-3. And many others...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Okay, can anyone name a record they bought on vinyl and some interim technology (8 track or cassette) and CD? Highest scoring points to someone who has owned three versions. We can still give points to two out of three (ie, album and CD).
> 
> For me:
> 
> ...


*Harvey is gonna smack his forehead again...

Album, cassette, cd...

Air Supply- Lost In Love
" " - One That You Love
" " - Now And Forever
" " - Greatest Hits
" " - Hearts In Motion
" " - Air Supply ST

  *


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Did it include "I'm Henry the eighth I am, Henry the eighth I am, I am..."
> 
> Take that, Kathy.


Now this is just plain cruel. Now I have these lyrics in my head and Henry is my ex-husband's name.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Now this is just plain cruel. Now I have these lyrics in my head and Henry is my ex-husband's name.


It is a prime candidate for the most obnoxious song in history. Now there's a new topic.


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

First 45 - *Yesterday* by the Beatles. I don't remember what was on the flip side.

And I _won_ a 45 in a radio contest by calling our local radio station and guessing the song they were about to play. It was *At the Zoo* by Simon and Garfunkel.

I know I have bought some music in LP, cassette, and CD, but what Oh, wait, I can think of at least one album: *Living in the USA* by Linda Ronstadt.

And I know I bought Roy Orbison's *Mystery Girl* in cassette and CD. I really love that album.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I know that we (DDH) had Beatles albums on all three, but after thinking about this for a bit I believe that we have had CCR (Credance Clearwater Revival) and the Doors in vinyl, 8 track, cassette and cd.  I'm lovin this thread.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, here's the perfect video for this thread. It's a little like watching the Yule Log on WPIX-TV (points to those who know what I am talking about. I know Jeff will. Gertie, too, probably.).






I did not own this 45 but became a huge fan of the song after seeing American Graffiti. Anyone know the scene it shows up in?

Also, can anyone tell me the original movie where we first heard this song?

L


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Hmm, I probably did buy 45s, but don't recall what the first one I purchased was.

I do remember my first LP - Captain and Tennille's Love Will Keep Us Together.

Oh man, I AM old...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Okay, here's the perfect video for this thread. It's a little like watching the Yule Log on WPIX-TV (points to those who know what I am talking about. I know Jeff will. Gertie, too, probably.).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LMAO...mom and I used to watch the Yule Log on WPIX    Too funny!*


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I am old enough but cannot remember buying a 45. I believe all the 45's we own were bought by DH. (I am currently away from home and cannot check until next week.) I spent my money before I started college on books instead. I bought a cassette tape player/recorder when I started college. (During college most of my money still went to books.   ) I remember playing 45's my mom bought on one of the kid's record player that would only play 45's and 78's. It was pink and had a handle for carrying it around. 

Remember the floppy 45's that could be put in magazines or booklets? I still have one that I received when I was a freshman in high school that I think was from Bell Labs with a computer generated voice singing "Bicycle built for two." Computer generated voices have come a long way since then. 

DH was the one who bought music in high school. He put just about everything on reel-to-reel tapes. Then he would make compilations of his favorites. Anyone else know how to splice recording tape? My parents had a wall rack filled with reel-to-reel tapes as well.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

One of my first boyfriends bought me the song Cathy's Clown, by the Everly Brothers. I'm not sure he actually heard the song or he would have realized that it wasn't a love song. Needless to say that was the end of that relationship. I think he saw the other Everly Brother records and didn't know that they were my dad's. Dad got a good laugh out of it. 



Jeff said:


> It is a prime candidate for the most obnoxious song in history. Now there's a new topic.


Well, what can I say, the song fits. Oh, I guess this is for a different topic.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Okay, here's the perfect video for this thread. It's a little like watching the Yule Log on WPIX-TV (points to those who know what I am talking about. I know Jeff will. Gertie, too, probably.).
> 
> Also, can anyone tell me the original movie where we first heard this song?


If you REALLY mean the first, I think it was *Dames* with Dick Powell and Ruby Keeler.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

The first 45 I bought was Diamond Girl by Seals and Croft...I think. I remember having it in a 45 but it may have belonged to my older siblings. The first 45 I know for a fact I bought was Afternoon Delight by Starland Vocal Band. Me and my 11 year old buddies found it incredibly racy and would giggle through it. Now...rather dorky.

Only songs, not entire album, I have had in 45, LP and CD is Queen - Another One Bites the Dust/We Will Rock You

I have a lot that I had on LP and then on DVD


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Okay, can anyone name a record they bought on vinyl and some interim technology (8 track or cassette) and CD? Highest scoring points to someone who has owned three versions. We can still give points to two out of three (ie, album and CD).


Easy. 
Pyramid, Alan Parsons Project.
Eye in the Sky, also APP.
Turn of a Friendly Card, also APP
Tales of Mystery and Imagination, also APP (see a pattern here?)
Wish You Were Here, the *other* Pink Floyd.
LP, cassette, and CD, and still have 'em all. And the equipment to play them.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *Harvey is gonna smack his forehead again...
> 
> Album, cassette, cd...
> 
> ...


I hate to admit it, but I don't think I've ever heard a single song by Air Supply... that I know of, anyway.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> It is a prime candidate for the most obnoxious song in history. Now there's a new topic.


Wow, yes. Gonna start it?

(But I don't think Henry qualifies at all! )


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ah. . . . transistor radio. . . ..with a leatherette cover with holes in it so the sound can come out. . . . .
> 
> Ann


And holding it right up to your ear. Eh, what's that you said?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> (But I don't think Henry qualifies at all! )


"I'm Henry the Eighth, I am, Henry the Eighth I am, I am. I got married to the widow next door, she's been married seven times before; and every one was an Henry, couldn't be a Willy or a Sam. I'm the eighth old man named Henry - Henry the Eighth I am. Second verse, same as the first. I'm Henry the Eighth, I am, Henry the Eighth I am, I am. I got married to the widow next door, she's been married seven times before; and every one was an Henry, couldn't be a Willy or a Sam. I'm the eighth old man named Henry - Henry the Eighth I am."

Pure poetry. Not at all obnoxious. 

Your turn to start the new thread; I did it last time and I was very nice about it too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> "I'm Henry the Eighth, I am, Henry the Eighth I am, I am. I got married to the widow next door, she's been married seven times before; and every one was an Henry, couldn't be a Willy or a Sam. I'm the eighth old man named Henry - Henry the Eighth I am. Second verse, same as the first. I'm Henry the Eighth, I am, Henry the Eighth I am, I am. I got married to the widow next door, she's been married seven times before; and every one was an Henry, couldn't be a Willy or a Sam. I'm the eighth old man named Henry - Henry the Eighth I am."
> 
> Pure poetry. Not at all obnoxious.


Jeff, I can't believe you know all the words to that song. Then again, they did play it over and over and over and


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> "I'm Henry the Eighth, I am, Henry the Eighth I am, I am. I got married to the widow next door, she's been married seven times before; and every one was an Henry, couldn't be a Willy or a Sam. I'm the eighth old man named Henry - Henry the Eighth I am. Second verse, same as the first. I'm Henry the Eighth, I am, Henry the Eighth I am, I am. I got married to the widow next door, she's been married seven times before; and every one was an Henry, couldn't be a Willy or a Sam. I'm the eighth old man named Henry - Henry the Eighth I am."
> 
> Pure poetry. Not at all obnoxious.
> 
> Your turn to start the new thread; I did it last time and I was very nice about it too.


Well, maybe not poetry exactly <wince>.... But I still think it's a fun song.

I've already started at least two threads today. I wonder if there's a limit.... 

edit: Done.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> If you REALLY mean the first, I think it was *Dames* with Dick Powell and Ruby Keeler.


Very good! Year? Other famous song in the movie?

(I only know these because I used to watch them on...yes...WPIX! Or WNEW! LOL)

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I hate to admit it, but I don't think I've ever heard a single song by Air Supply... that I know of, anyway.


*What 




*


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> "I'm Henry the Eighth, I am, Henry the Eighth I am, I am. I got married to the widow next door, she's been married seven times before; and every one was an Henry, couldn't be a Willy or a Sam. I'm the eighth old man named Henry - Henry the Eighth I am. Second verse, same as the first. I'm Henry the Eighth, I am, Henry the Eighth I am, I am. I got married to the widow next door, she's been married seven times before; and every one was an Henry, couldn't be a Willy or a Sam. I'm the eighth old man named Henry - Henry the Eighth I am."
> 
> Pure poetry. Not at all obnoxious.
> 
> Your turn to start the new thread; I did it last time and I was very nice about it too.


I agree. Not obnoxious at all. I remember the words of one line slightly differently.

...; and every one was an Henry. She wouldn't have a Willy or a Sam. (No Sam!) ...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *What
> *


*

Sor-ree!! LOL! I have to go find my headphones to listen now, DD's asleep. (Or I'll do it in the morning, while I'm waiting for ten o'clock to roll around...)*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Sor-ree!! LOL! I have to go find my headphones to listen now, DD's asleep. (Or I'll do it in the morning, while I'm waiting for ten o'clock to roll around...)


*LOL...and they do still tour in your state *


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Very good! Year? Other famous song in the movie?


No. I had to Google it but I should have known.

Do you know the number that Busby Berkeley wrote for Joan Blondell that the censors cut?



Annalog said:


> I remember the words of one line slightly differently.
> 
> ...; and every one was an Henry. She wouldn't have a Willy or a Sam. (No Sam!) ...


You are correct. I knew I wasn't quite right but didn't want to think about it that hard.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, Chynared...that video is really really cheesy. Sorry, no two ways around it. It makes J Geils look like art.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Okay, Chynared...that video is really really cheesy. Sorry, no two ways around it. It makes J Geils look like art.


*LOL...all their videos were pretty cheesy as were a lot of videos from that time period 

*


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

I had 78's as a kid - I remember "Bozo Goes to the Circus", and "Bozo Under the Sea" - 78's with a nice picture book.

First 45? "Learnin' the Blues" by Frank Sinatra.

Yes, I'm _old!_


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Wait! If the floppy 45's count, I sent off for a Kelloggs premium that had all the H.R. Pufnstuf songs on. The spooky part is, I remember the words to most of them:

Mechanical Boy
H.R. Pufnstuff theme song - (When we woke up this morning...)
Oranges Smornges (There's another one!)

(sigh)










Heres a website that talks about it.

http://vinnierattolle.blogspot.com/2009/03/krofftapalooza-hr-pufnstuf-in-stereo.html


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

How about the 45s you could cut out from a cereal box.  I remember getting Davy Jones or The Monkees, and it was really hard to cut it out evenly!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I think the first 45 I bought was "Eleanor" by The Turtles, though I'm not 100% positive about that. I don't think I ever had more than 15-20 of them, and I'm pretty sure the last one I bought was "Live And Let Die" by McCartney and Wings.

FWIW, I still have a modest collection of vinyl LPs and the means to play them. Unfortunately I sold off most of my LP collection when CDs really caught hold and it was possible to replace my favorite LPs with CDs, but now I buy at least as many LPs as CDs due to the LPs still sounding better (assuming a half-ways decent and properly set up turntable and cartridge).


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

This is Herman and me after my cousin and I tracked him down after a concert in 1968. I was a dedicated fan. The picture was taken with a Polaroid which we thought was so modern. All this talk about 'Enery the Eighth" reminded me of this and I had to look it up.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Leslie said:


> The first albums I ever received, which I got before 45s (they were given to me as gifts) were* Meet the Beatles!* and Herman's Hermits first album, eponymously named, *Herman's Hermits. * It included the big smash hit, Mrs. Brown You've Got a Lovely Daughter.


Those are exactly the same first 2 albums I remember getting!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I had lots of 45s and some 78s as well... I don't ever remember actually buying any. I got my first couple of 45s from my aunt who was 9 years older than me. First I remember owning was _My Boyfriend's Back _ and _It's Judy's Turn to Cry_. I think I was about 9 or 10 when my aunt gave them to me. My 78s were Mickey Mouse Club records.

I have a large collection of 45s that I obtained in the 70s from the juke box from where I worked. When the "juke box guy" would come in to update the records, he would let me have the ones he took out.

Chyna - I have all those Air Supply ones, too... 45s, cassettes, 8-track, LPs, CDs, MP3s!!!  Gotta love Air Supply!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sheltiemom said:


> This is Herman and me after my cousin and I tracked him down after a concert in 1968. I was a dedicated fan. The picture was taken with a Polaroid which we thought was so modern. All this talk about 'Enery the Eighth" reminded me of this and I had to look it up.


Wow, that's a really great picture!

Remember the Swinger Polaroid camera? Is that the one you used? (I can sing the advertising jingle to that one..."Meet the Swinger, the Polaroid Swinger..." Anyone know who was in the ad?. It was just before she became famous in the movie _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ).

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Anyone know who was in the ad?. It was just before she became famous in the movie _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ).


Yes, not one of my favorite actresses; she nearly ruined the TV miniseries of one of my favorite books, _The Winds of War_.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

lynninva said:


> When I read the first post, my first reaction was "Herman's Hermits". I really think it was "I'm Henry the Eighth, I am". But I am the world's worst with names and the like.
> 
> I definitely remember my transistor radio with the leatherette cover. I think it had a telescoping antenna too.
> 
> I agree that this has been quite a walk down memory lane.


I just saw Herman's Hermits in concert


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

My DH put all his LPs on reel to reel, when we finally got him on CDs he had 1,600 he is now to 535 CDs (in 10 years).  The first LP he taped was Little Deuce Coop by the Beach Boys.  Yes he is younger than I am, keeps me young    We gave his reel to reels to his sister when we moved to Mexico.  Durn, wish e-bay had been around then for those as well!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep! Snoopy and the Red Baron.
  kdawna


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I just thought of another.... Rocking Robin is annoying......
  I agree with "It's a Small World" .... After riding the ride I couldn't get it out of my head. 
Kdawna


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Annalog said:
> 
> 
> > ...; and every one was an Henry. She wouldn't have a Willy or a Sam. (No Sam!) ...
> ...


Fortunately, or unfortunately for my family , I didn't have to think hard about it. I was just singing aloud while I was reading your post.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

"Love Grows where my Rosemary Goes"  Jefferson lighthouse (before they became starship- I think)


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> I just recently learned what 45's are...










I did NOT need to hear that! LOL

I had my share of 45s though I can't recall which ones. My guess would be the Jackson 5 or maybe Bobby Sherman. I do recall my first LP -- Alvin and the Chimpmunks' Christmas album. LOL

(I was born in 1960)

EllenR


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> My DH put all his LPs on reel to reel, when we finally got him on CDs he had 1,600 he is now to 535 CDs (in 10 years). The first LP he taped was Little Deuce Coop by the Beach Boys. Yes he is younger than I am, keeps me young  We gave his reel to reels to his sister when we moved to Mexico. Durn, wish e-bay had been around then for those as well!


Hubby is one by one digitizing all of our 45s and LPs. Most of them sound better than the originals! I love being able to listen to my oldies on my computer or MP3 player!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> If so, what was the first one you ever bought?
> 
> C'mon, no pretending you don't remember just because it's embarrassing now. 'fess up.
> 
> ...


I don't remember for sure, but it was probably "Last Kiss" or "Yummy, Yummy, Yummy" both of which I wore out!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

cheeki said:


> "Love Grows where my Rosemary Goes" Jefferson lighthouse (before they became starship- I think)


Edison Lighthouse sang that. Before Starship the group was Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> Edison Lighthouse sang that. Before Starship the group was Jefferson Airplane


And did you know Paul McCartney was in a group called Wings before he married that girl. 










Ann


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

EllenR said:


> (I was born in 1960)
> 
> EllenR


Me too. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

drenee said:


> Me too.
> deb


Oh stop it. I got out of high school in 61 (1961 before anyone makes a comment).
This is a fun thread.
And Ann - you are just spoofing us, right? I mean everyone knows about Wings, right?
Just sayin......


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

EllenR said:


> I did NOT need to hear that! LOL
> 
> I had my share of 45s though I can't recall which ones. My guess would be the Jackson 5 or maybe Bobby Sherman. I do recall my first LP -- Alvin and the Chimpmunks' Christmas album. LOL
> 
> ...


I was in love.....I'm sure he meant to sing about "Chris" and not "Julie"  Still have that one on 45!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> And Ann - you are just spoofing us, right? I mean everyone knows about Wings, right?
> Just sayin......


 Yep Geoff. . .just spoofing. . . .great band Sir Paul was in. . .Wings. . . .groundbreaking. . . . .

Ann


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't remember the first 45, but I remember the first LP, 8 track and cd were the same, Iron Butterflies "In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida".

Wore out the first LP and the 8 track, have both released versions of the CD


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Oh stop it. I got out of high school in 61 (1961 before anyone makes a comment).
> This is a fun thread.


Oh bless your heart for making me feel so young 

EllenR


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And did you know Paul McCartney was in a group called Wings before he married that girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is nearly the statement DH overheard in a record store that first made him realize that he no longer qualified as young. I believe it was just before our daughter was born (and we have been grandparents for 11 years). 

One kid to another in record store, "Look! Paul McCartney was in a group before Wings!"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> I don't remember the first 45, but I remember the first LP, 8 track and cd were the same, Iron Butterflies "In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida".
> 
> Wore out the first LP and the 8 track, have both released versions of the CD


love the Simpsons' version. . . . .

Ann


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh wait, quick quiz ---

Who knows what LP stands for?? 

(Only answer if you were born after 1975. The rest of you know what they are, I'm sure.)

And who remembers the other one: There were 45s, 78s, and one more for the really old among us. Anyone remember?? My Mom had a couple. (Supposedly there was a fourth but I never saw them that I recall.)

One more: Who knows what the numbers pertain to??

EllenR (who REALLY needs to get to work now)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Since I am older than your range:


Spoiler



LP for Long Playing at 33 1/3 Revolutions per minute
The others are 45 and 78 rpm


.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

16⅔ RPM was the 4th.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Long Playing... we still refer to them as LPs or albums and still call CDs albums as well!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Yes, not one of my favorite actresses; she nearly ruined the TV miniseries of one of my favorite books, _The Winds of War_.


Can't remember her name, but I know exactly who you mean. Was it Ali McGraw?


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

drenee said:


> Me too.
> deb


Me three for born in '60.

My DD makes fun of me for still saying someone is coming out with a new "album." The funny thing is, some of them ARE making albums again!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Can't remember her name, but I know exactly who you mean. Was it Ali McGraw?


Yes. Love Story was the answer that Leslie was looking for.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Yes. Love Story was the answer that Leslie was looking for.


I don't think she had much of a career after that. I was one of the few people I know who didn't like Love Story.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Oh stop it. I got out of high school in 61 (1961 before anyone makes a comment).
> This is a fun thread.
> And Ann - you are just spoofing us, right? I mean everyone knows about Wings, right?
> Just sayin......


My _mom_ graduated HS in 1961.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Forster said:


> My _mom_ graduated HS in 1961.


I was starting school in 61!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Angela said:


> I was starting school in 61!


I didn't do that till '71.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Forster said:


> My _mom_ graduated HS in 1961.


And I'll bet your mom is a very nice person. And smart, And well-read. And talented. And all kinds of good things that people who graduated in 1961 are. (LOL).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> And I'll bet your mom is a very nice person. And smart, And well-read. And talented. And all kinds of good things that people who graduated in 1961 are. (LOL).


Good heavens, people. What's this obsession about how old we are. Age is a state of mind, your only as old as you feel, young at heart.

I have no trouble at all admitting I graduated H.S. in .... um ... hem-hem ... eek ... guess I forgot.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Good heavens, people. What's this obsession about how old we are. Age is a state of mind, your only as old as you feel, young at heart.
> 
> I have no trouble at all admitting I graduated H.S. in .... um ... hem-hem ... eek ... guess I forgot.


LOL...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Angela said:


> I was starting school in 61!


That's when I started kindergarten.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> Chyna - I have all those Air Supply ones, too... 45s, cassettes, 8-track, LPs, CDs, MP3s!!!  Gotta love Air Supply!!


*Woo hoo!! I think the only format I skipped was 8-track  I remember my parents having one in the car...does that count??*


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> My DD makes fun of me for still saying someone is coming out with a new "album." The funny thing is, some of them ARE making albums again!


Albums are making a comeback. My daughter's boyfriend collects old ones, and has been telling me about the resurgence of albums.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> 16⅔ RPM was the 4th.


Wasn't that speed primarily used for audio books?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> Albums are making a comeback. My daughter's boyfriend collects old ones, and has been telling me about the resurgence of albums.


*Not to mention turntables ;-p I want one of the old fashioned looking ones that will record to cd...kinda neat looking *


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

drenee said:


> Me too.
> deb


fourth one here! 1960 was a good year!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Annalog said:


> One kid to another in record store, "Look! Paul McCartney was in a group before Wings!"


<sigh>


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

drenee said:


> Albums are making a comeback. My daughter's boyfriend collects old ones, and has been telling me about the resurgence of albums.


I really don't like the thought that something I consider a perfectly normal medium is being collected by someone as "retro"...


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

I guess I was the last generation to buy 45's.  I think the first one I ever bought was "Hold On" by Fleetwood Mac in the early 80's I think.  It was ~$1.50.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Like many others here, my first LP was "Meet the Beatles".  First 45 was "I Wanna Hold Your Hand" (Please Please me on the B side).  I must have bought the 45 first, since those songs are on the LP.  I was 12 when the Beatles came to the US for the first time and were on The Ed Sullivan Show.  I graduated from HS in '69.

Love this thread.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

intinst said:


> I don't remember the first 45, but I remember the first LP, 8 track and cd were the same, Iron Butterflies "In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida".


Ah, another classic. I wore ridges (or grooves) into my copy of the LP. But is it Iron Butterfly (not plural).

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Can't remember her name, but I know exactly who you mean. Was it Ali McGraw?


Yup. And she was in the Polaroid Swinger ad.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> Me three for born in '60.
> 
> My DD makes fun of me for still saying someone is coming out with a new "album." The funny thing is, some of them ARE making albums again!


I say records. I still say records!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> I was starting school in 61!


My sister was born in 1961. I was 6 years older. Still am 6 years older, come to think of it.

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My sister was born in 1961. I was 6 years older. Still am 6 years older, come to think of it.
> 
> L


*LMAO ;-p*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LMAO ;-p*


It's been a long day. All my driving, this is the way I feel...






I am not sure I ever owned this 45 but I sure listened to it a lot with Cousin Brucie.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It's been a long day. All my driving, this is the way I feel...
> I am not sure I ever owned this 45 but I sure listened to it a lot with Cousin Brucie.
> 
> L


OMG, Cousin Brucie. Spent many a long hour listening to him.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> OMG, Cousin Brucie. Spent many a long hour listening to him.


Cousin Brucie in the afternoon and Dan Ingram in the evening....

L


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I have to give my father credit. The man is 64 years old, retired, and he has started converting all his 'vinyl' to MP3's via a USB turntable. Now his friends are all giving him albums and asking him to convert them. I told him he can start a business!!

Maureen


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Cousin Brucie in the afternoon and Dan Ingram in the evening....
> 
> L


And Murray the Kay.  I can always count on your for a trip down memory lane, Leslie.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

is this the Polaroid commercial y'all are talking about?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It's been a long day. All my driving, this is the way I feel...
> 
> I am not sure I ever owned this 45 but I sure listened to it a lot with Cousin Brucie.
> 
> L


*LOL...I remember my mom listening to Cousin Brucie!!

How long is the drive to Boston for you?*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> is this the Polaroid commercial y'all are talking about?


That's the one. Ali MacGraw looking fresh-faced, lean-limbed and sexy. No wonder they cast her in Love Story. Then she opened her mouth. LOL

Do you realize that camera pioneered the current printer/ink sales model? Make the camera cheap but the film cost a fortune...

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> And Murray the Kay.  I can always count on your for a trip down memory lane, Leslie.


Sonny Fox. Wonderama....

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL...I remember my mom listening to Cousin Brucie!!
> 
> How long is the drive to Boston for you?*


It's about 110 miles but I had to leave early this morning and got stuck in traffic. They say this about Massachusetts drivers: *They'll do anything, at anytime, including go backwards. *It's true. Makes for a long trip.

L


----------



## jgbex (Mar 6, 2009)

my parents has a jukebox in the basement that played 78's. They also had tons of 45's from the Everly brothers, Elvis, Ricky nelson etc. Wish I had all of that now. 
Anyone have to put pennies or dimes on the arm so the record didn't skip?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Sonny Fox. Wonderama....
> 
> L


I absolutely loved Sonny Fox. Don't get me started on Chicken Man.



jgbex said:


> Anyone have to put pennies or dimes on the arm so the record didn't skip?


Oh, yes. Never could get the spring on the arm adjusted correctly.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I absolutely loved Sonny Fox. Don't get me started on Chicken Man.


Sonny is still looking good at 83. This picture was taken in 2008.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I still have every one I've ever bought in the original sleeve in date order.  I would have to climb into the attic to see which was first.  I know they used to be 89 cents apiece at our local store; and as kids we thought that was pricey!!

My kids once said, "Boy you guys had ugly cd's!!" lol.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh, I thought this was a handgun thread! I have a P-90 Rugar .45!

I guess that doesn't count? 

Sailor


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Should I ask who Sonny Fox is?*


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Remember the plastic insert we had to put in the center in order to play them?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> Remember the plastic insert we had to put in the center in order to play them?


*I remember them ;-)*


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sailor said:


> Oh, I thought this was a handgun thread! I have a P-90 Rugar .45!
> 
> I guess that doesn't count?
> 
> Sailor


Only it it's black, and flat.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Only it it's black, and flat.


It is black! And the handgrip is flat black.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sailor said:


> flat black.


Ouch. Isn't there a thread someplace where puns go? With barbed-wire fence around it so they can't get out?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Cousin Brucie in the afternoon and Dan Ingram in the evening....
> 
> L


Me too. Also listened to Scott Muni, who later was big on WNEW-FM.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Remember American Bandstand?  Cousin Brucie had a short-lived TV show called "Go-Go".


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

First one I spent my own cash on? Aint Even Done With The Night/John Cougar, for that's what he called himself back then. The first LP I bought was Pat Benatar -- Crimes of Passion, if I recall.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Should I ask who Sonny Fox is?*


Sonny Fox is an interesting man with an interesting life and career, but the way Gertie and I (and other NY/NJ kids of the era) remember him best was as the host of Wonderama. This was a TV extravaganza that was on every Sunday morning from 9 am to 1 pm. It was the ultimate kids' variety show and I was usually glued to the TV for the whole thing. I never got to be on the show but here are a few memories of kids who did (along with some more pictures of Sonny).

http://www.tvparty.com/lostkids1.html

This is another show I remember (I mentioned it somewhere but had the wrong name).

_For a few years it seemed as though Fox owned children's weekend television in the New York metropolitan area. In the same year he joined Wonderama, he reached back to the "color war" team competitions he knew as a child in summer camp to create and host Just For Fun, a two-and-a-half hour Saturday morning show involving two teams of kids in Blue and Gold jumpsuits to compete in contests ranging from the mildly athletic to the wildly bizarre. One mainstay was the Treasure Chest competition: One contestant from each team would be placed in front of a locked chest and 1,000 keys. When the winner found the key to open their chest, a siren would sound, and whatever was happening at the time (be it cartoon, commercial, skit, etc.) was interrupted. The winner would stand with arms outstretched and a towering pile of board games and toys would be placed in their arms_.

I remember those kids with the keys. I remember exactly once that the first key the kid picked up opened the chest. Amazing! I vaguely remember Sonny hosting the show but I have clearer memories of Sandy Becker taking over the job.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The first one was Rock Around the Clock. I also had Chantilly Lace, The Flying Purple People Eater, the Witch Doctor Song and How Much is that Doggie in the Window. However, at 62, I also had 78's. 

Edward C. Patterson
Oh, let's not forget The Tennessee Waltz (flip side Shrimp Boats are Coming)
Oh also, April love by Pat Boone, when he was young and addictive (instead of flaky and judgmental)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sailor, I dreamed about puns, thanks to you!   

I'm sure that in somewhere in the history of KB there's been a pun thread...  something else to look for later today...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Sailor, I dreamed about puns, thanks to you!
> 
> I'm sure that in somewhere in the history of KB there's been a pun thread... something else to look for later today...


Hot cross puns?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

sailor said:



> Oh, I thought this was a handgun thread! I have a P-90 Rugar .45!
> 
> I guess that doesn't count?
> 
> Sailor


Colt gold cup 1911 here.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I really don't like the thought that something I consider a perfectly normal medium is being collected by someone as "retro"...


Hurts a little, doesn't it? 
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

drenee said:


> Hurts a little, doesn't it?
> deb


  Yep. Kind of like reading that big sunglasses are back in style and thinking "wait, when did they go _out_?"


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

edwpat said:


> Hot cross puns?
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I should learn to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Or Hot Dog puns, mayhap?

ECP


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leftover chocolate Easter puns.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

We should start a pugnacious pun thread to see how long and far it would spin - sort of a spun pun. he he.

Ed P(un)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

edwpat said:


> We should start a pugnacious pun thread to see how long and far it would spin - sort of a spun pun. he he.
> 
> Ed P(un)


Good idea -- if only because in any other thread we'd get slapped for it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Forster said:


> Colt gold cup 1911 here.


Remington 12lb 2oz. - 40X Bolt Action Single Shot 22longrifle. Redfield Olympic sights. Ace trigger shoe. 2ounce trigger pull. Put a lot of rounds through it. Still have it. Works fine.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

sailor said:


> Oh, I thought this was a handgun thread! I have a P-90 Rugar .45!
> 
> I guess that doesn't count?
> 
> Sailor


Used to have a Commando Arms .45 Thompson but alas sold it.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Never owned one in my life!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> I'm old enough that my older sister had the Thriller album, but my Disney sing a long books had tapes.
> 
> Lara Amber


Disney sing along! My cousin and I used to love to listen to Fox and the Hound.

I think my first 45 was the Chipmunks 'I still want a hoolahoop'


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I've seen several mentions of the 45 RPM record adapters...








but no mention of why they were needed.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> but no mention of why they were needed.


lol. great pics.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Sonny Fox is an interesting man with an interesting life and career, but the way Gertie and I (and other NY/NJ kids of the era) remember him best was as the host of Wonderama. This was a TV extravaganza that was on every Sunday morning from 9 am to 1 pm. It was the ultimate kids' variety show and I was usually glued to the TV for the whole thing. I never got to be on the show but here are a few memories of kids who did (along with some more pictures of Sonny).
> 
> http://www.tvparty.com/lostkids1.html
> 
> ...


*I remember Wonderama. Wasn't that the show where the host had a monkey too? I only remember the last host, Bob McAllister.*


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I remember a kid's show while growing up called ZOOM.

They sang:

Write Zoom, Zee double Oh em

Box 3, 5, 0

Boston, Mass O2134

The whole time I never wrote them but this address is stuck in my head...

-Sailor


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Forster said:


> I remember Zoom.
> 
> I also remember PBS's Electric Company with Morgan Freeman and Rita Moreno among others.


*I loved both of those shows *


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


>


This pic reminded me of the way you could load a turntable with a stack of 45's and they'd drop down and play one at a time.... If you only loaded one record on the top of the center part, and put the arm across, it would drop and play, and then stop after that record -- BUT if after the record dropped you moved the arm back to the side, that record would play over and over again. Endlessly. So if you meant for it to play twice because you really liked the song, you moved the arm back to the side. However, if during those two playings you got, um, let's just say sidetracked by something, it would play the same song over and over and over and over and.... Um. Yes. To this day I cannot hear _Lady in Black_ without grinning. 

(But it really bugs me that this picture is from the Smithsonian. What next, manual typewriters in a museum? And if they're already there I don't want to know.)


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I remember Zoom.
> I also remember PBS's Electric Company with Morgan Freeman and Rita Moreno among others.


*Ditto:* and 
Bozo the Clown
Romper Room (I got a Happy Jack postcard from Miss Sally)
Captain Kangaroo

I still remember how to make the paper blowup ball/balloon from Zoom.
Love both Morgan and Rita (she still looks great); I see all the Morgan movies...he's a favorite of mine. He chooses wisely; great movies...Shawshank Redemption...tops.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> *Ditto:* and
> Bozo the Clown
> Romper Room (I got a Happy Jack postcard from Miss Sally)
> Captain Kangaroo
> ...


*Man...a walk down memory lane ;-)*


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Am I the only one who can't see Forster's Post I see the quote but not the post.

Forster, did you remove your post?

Sailor


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

yes, but I can't remember what the first one was.


----------



## Nix Cadavre (Apr 3, 2009)

45 RPM records?

I still have a box of 8-Track tapes in my closet! Somewhere, I even have some music on reel-to-reel tape! I have a bunch of standard cassettes, 45 RPM, 33 RPM, and even a few James Brown 78 RPM. 

When I was in high school, the Walkman cassette player was relatively new. That's what I wore everywhere to listen to my cassettes. This was the era of making mix-tapes for people you liked, and savoring the experience of opening a new vinyl record, taking it out of the paper sleeve, and placing it on the turntable before listening to the whole album in the order it was recorded, sequentially, while you read the liner notes and checked out the awesome album art on the inside jacket cover. No shuffling tracks, man... When you put on your new album, you listened to it all the way through as it was meant to be. 

I kinda miss all that. Now I shuffle tracks, and there's not as much charm to that. 

I see younger people with music collections made up of tens of thousands of tracks (most were downloaded illegally). Most of the tracks are never listened to-- The size of the collection is just a bragging point now, not a mark of your taste, actual interests, or support for a particular musician.

Technology is great. I love my iPod... But I miss the experience of buying a new album and savoring it from the first notes to the last, hearing the crinkle of paper, smelling the "newness" of the record, and seeing the amazing artwork inside the jacket. Nobody offers that experience anymore.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

sailor said:


> Am I the only one who can't see Forster's Post I see the quote but not the post.
> 
> Forster, did you remove your post?
> 
> Sailor


I did kill it, I thought it was in the wrong thread and I didn't get around to putting it the other thread. I thought I was in the remember when thread.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Forster said:


> I did kill it, I thought it was in the wrong thread and I didn't get around to putting it the other thread. I thought I was in the remember when thread.


I was confused on the topic too, for a while there they were combining themselves...then your post that I couldn't see was being quoted...I thought I was having a strange day.

Thanks for the clarification,

Sailor


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Susan:

My company (former company) Dun & Bradstreet has a whole display of typewriters in a museum, because they were the first compnay to purchase them in the 1890's. My own manual upright that my Grandmother gave me when I was 8 years old and on which I wrote my first novel at 10, you don;t wanna know), is long since gone, but I can close my eyes and hear the song tap tap punding in the distance over the 52 years between then and tonight (where I just started the Indie processes for The Dragon's Pool, the 12th published novel or the 22 I've had in the work - but if I do the math, it is 40th novel - but I would do the math on an old fashion ADDING MACHINE, complete with handle). Hey, did you ever get anythingcaught in a wringer? 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

edwpat said:


> and on which I wrote my first novel at 10, you don;t wanna know)


Hah! I wrote a screenplay when I was ten. I had been watching Batman reruns (the original series) and thought they were cheesy, so I wrote what I thought was a better one, with every intention of mailing it in. Luckily for my ten-year-old ego, I never got around to that. So yours can't be nearly as cringe-inducing to remember.



edwpat said:


> Hey, did you ever get anythingcaught in a wringer?


Nope. My grandmother taught me how to feed the sheets through one very carefully!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My novel was called "Falling Off a Cliff," and I didn't even bother to change the names of friends. I didn't write plays until I was seventeen, however, since I'm an opera queen, I wrote dozens of Libretti - like The Death of a Redstart" (I had birds in my stories even then), and "The Bandits of Galicia" which could have been "The Merry Daffies of Flatbush" for all its proximity to Spain and banditry. he he. I still have some of those in my collection. But not everything is lost. The Academician is based on my Master's thesis (at least part of it) and I submitted that thing to the Board at Brooklyn College 37 years ago. (It was good enough to get me on a dotoral track at Columbia University, a school I refer to in The Jade Owl as . . . Old Pew).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

edwpat said:


> and "The Bandits of Galicia" which could have been "The Merry Daffies of Flatbush" for all its proximity to Spain and banditry. he he.


It's nice to hear that even established authors break the supposed first rule of writing.... "write about what you know". 

edit: I could have sworn you were going to start a pun thread, but I can't seem to find it....


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My friend next door, who was two years younger than I, had one of those. I didn't, but there was one deeper thing than the yellow disc that stayed on my first record player for 45s.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

*I* had one of those RCA victor 45 record players, just like in the picture. (sob).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> *I* had one of those RCA victor 45 record players, just like in the picture. (sob).


Funny how we don't think of things like that as, um, "obsolete bricks".


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Bozo the Clown
> Romper Room (I got a Happy Jack postcard from Miss Sally)
> Captain Kangaroo





> Man...a walk down memory lane ;-)


I feel ancient...lol.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Remington 12lb 2oz. - 40X Bolt Action Single Shot 22longrifle. Redfield Olympic sights. Ace trigger shoe. 2ounce trigger pull. Put a lot of rounds through it. Still have it. Works fine.


Too funny. You guys never cease to crack me up.

deb


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

drenee said:


> Too funny. You guys never cease to crack me up.
> 
> deb


Yeah you gotta be careful when you touch your keyboard that you are posting the right response in the right thread otherwise you either hijack it or you sound like you are from left field. A couple of us started talking guns - wrong thread. Not sure there should be a right thread for that here on KB. Sorry.


----------



## profsusan (May 7, 2009)

Sorry for joining this conversation so late.  Chynared21: Wow, Wonderama - what a blast from the past! Remember "Exercise, exercise, c'mon everybody, do your exercise"? Years before Jane Fonda and the aerobics craze!  

The first 45s I bought were Fleetwood Mac's "Dreams" and Rick James's "You and I" (yay, multiculturalism), and I still adore both songs. I also remember dancing around to my parents' beat-up old 45s of the Beatles' "Help!" and the Fifth Dimension's "Wedding Bell Blues."

Remember those little plastic adaptor bits we had to insert into the records so they would play on "grown-up" turntables? 

Sigh... such nostalgia; iTunes can never live up to the thrill of going to Sam Goody's with allowance money.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

profsusan said:


> Sigh... such nostalgia; iTunes can never live up to the thrill of going to Sam Goody's with allowance money.


*LOL, I think that is what everyone saved up their allowance for...I looked forward to my weekly trek to J&R for my latest 45  Isn't Sam Goody's defunct now?*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, I think that is what everyone saved up their allowance for...I looked forward to my weekly trek to J&R for my latest 45  Isn't Sam Goody's defunct now?*


Yes, Sam Goody's closed a few years ago. I bought the vast majority of my 45s at Sayville Appliance. They sold records in the back of the store. You had to ask at the counter for the 45s. They were kept in little cubbies in Top 100 order. You'd read off the Billboard list and the clerk would hand you your records.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I remeber wheb Sam Goody's sold only musical instruments.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

edwpat said:


> I remeber wheb Sam Goody's sold only musical instruments.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


*Wow, I didn't know that. When did they venture into selling music?

Leslie...that is exactly how J&R was set up...cubbies and it always amazed me how fast the person would be able to find the 45 ;-)*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not sure. I remember back in Brooklyn the big San Goody's - all guitars and saxophones and sheet music. I was studying opera at the Brooklyn Conversatory of Music and I would shop there for music, there and Schirmers. The next time I saw Goody's was in the Malls selling records.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ed, are you sure you're not thinking Sam Ash which is a big name in musical instrument stores in the NYC area?  They're still around and spread a bit across the country as well.

Ann


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ed, are you sure you're not thinking Sam Ash which is a big name in musical instrument stores in the NYC area? They're still around and spread a bit across the country as well.
> 
> Ann


*That's what I'm thinking *


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Inspired by this thread I just opened a box of 45s to see what's in it. On the top is a record with a yellow "tollie" label entitled "There's a Place (McCartney-Lennon)". The flip-side (or maybe the A side) is "Twist and Shout". 

Somewhere in this box there should be another old record that I bought at a nightclub in Hamburg for a girl that I was dating. She wanted to go to that particular nightclub to see Rory Storm and The Hurricanes. (Don't ask me how I remember that.) She was disappointed that this other unknown group called the Beatles was there and declined the record. 

There are also a couple of Elvis Presley records on Sun that would probably be worth some money if they hadn't been played a few thousand times on cheap record players.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Inspired by this thread I just opened a box of 45s to see what's in it. On the top is a record with a yellow "tollie" label entitled "There's a Place (McCartney-Lennon)". The flip-side (or maybe the A side) is "Twist and Shout".
> 
> Somewhere in this box there should be another old record that I bought at a nightclub in Hamburg for a girl that I was dating. She wanted to go to that particular nightclub to see Rory Storm and The Hurricanes. (Don't ask me how I remember that.) She was disappointed that this other unknown group called the Beatles was there and declined the record.
> 
> There are also a couple of Elvis Presley records on Sun that would probably be worth some money if they hadn't been played a few thousand times on cheap record players.


*Great story Jeff...did you end up staying for the "unknown" group?*


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Great story Jeff...did you end up staying for the "unknown" group?*


Ha, ha. Yes. It turned out that the Beatles's drummer was the guy from Rory Storm and The Hurricanes so the girl I was with wasn't completely disappointed. The drummer had a funny name. Ringo something.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Ha, ha. Yes. It turned out that the Beatles's drummer was the guy from Rory Storm and The Hurricanes so the girl I was with wasn't completely disappointed. The drummer had a funny name. Ringo something.


*LMAO...Ringo something or other *


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

He wore a lot of rings. Wasn't that where his name came from?   

Oh, oh, look at all those zeroes after the 8!  

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Chynared:

Youre; right. I had a senior moment. Sam Ash on the corner of Kings Hughway and Coney Island Avenue. It's a good thing I don;t get my men mixed up. Imagine being out with one Sam and think it was the other.  

Edward C. Patterson
Miss Chatty the Opera Queen


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Leslie said:


> He wore a lot of rings. Wasn't that where his name came from?
> 
> Oh, oh, look at all those zeroes after the 8!
> 
> L


Congratulations Leslie.
It almost seems like you should never post again so that the number stays that way..........
Naaaahhhh. We need more posts from you. But it does look nice and I feel privileged to have seen it that way.
Just sayin.....


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

edwpat said:


> Chynared:
> 
> Youre; right. I had a senior moment. Sam Ash on the corner of Kings Hughway and Coney Island Avenue. It's a good thing I don;t get my men mixed up. Imagine being out with one Sam and think it was the other.
> 
> ...


*LMFAO...can you imagine? My hubby actually did that quite a few times...the girl he dated before me had the same name. To this day, I don't let him forget that mix up...16 years later *


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> He wore a lot of rings. Wasn't that where his name came from?
> 
> Oh, oh, look at all those zeroes after the 8!
> 
> L


Congrats on 8M, Leslie!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think it is 8K, not 8M....

Thanks for the congrats, everyone. Bearing down on 10,000! LOL

L


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Roman numerals


Leslie said:


> I think it is 8K, not 8M....
> 
> Thanks for the congrats, everyone. Bearing down on 10,000! LOL
> 
> L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW - Congrats to Leslie!  We still need another level - just for her


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Somewhere in this box there should be another old record that I bought at a nightclub in Hamburg for a girl that I was dating. She wanted to go to that particular nightclub to see Rory Storm and The Hurricanes
> 
> There are also a couple of Elvis Presley records on Sun that would probably be worth some money if they hadn't been played a few thousand times on cheap record players.


Both the Kaiserkeller and the Star Club went seriously downhill in the decades since... multiple fires and rebuildings, and re-opening in a sleazier incarnation every time.

A few years ago I needed a specific Presley 45 for someone, and found it, only slightly scratched, on EBay for about $ 25. So, depending on how many you have, you could still make quite a bit... if you're actually willing to part with them, that is.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

edwpat said:


> It's a good thing I don;t get my men mixed up. Imagine being out with one Sam and think it was the other.


  I think we need a dating-stories-from-hell thread.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Leslie, recall that you need 2,000 more posts for an Amazon shut down. he he. Congrats on 8,000 posts and we are to be congratulate, as we are the recipients of your wisdom and knowledge.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, there was this time . . . oh, this is a family board isn't it. Oh, never mind, although it had the funniest twist . . . oh, never mind. lol

Blanche the Fair


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

edwpat said:


> Well, there was this time . . . oh, this is a family bard isn;t it. Oh, never mind, although it had the funniest twist . . . oh, never mind. lol
> 
> Blanche the Fair


Yeah, but think of the potential for this thread... 

.... a few more hours and I'll work up the nerve to start it. Unless you get there first.


----------



## speters (Feb 18, 2009)

My mom bought me a 45 of "The Batman Theme" by Neal Hefti when I was four. I still have it. The first 45 I ever bought for myself was "Cried Like a Baby" by Bobby Sherman. Still have that one, too!


----------



## philwhiteland (Mar 13, 2011)

I would love my first record to have been something really hip and happening.  Instead it was Peter and Gordon's "Nobody I Know" - there was no hope for me even then!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

The first two 45's I bought were Bobby Darin's "Splish-Splash" and the Sheb Wooley's Purple People Eater....Gasp ! I'm old !!
Still have them.....


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

My first record was a .45:  Snoopy vs The Red Baron.
Geez.  What a way to start a Sunday.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

45's?  How about 78 rpm records?


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Maybe I bought some.  Maybe I didn't.  I'm too effing old to remember!  lol


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes. In my collection (long since lost) were *Rock Around the Clock*, *Do the Locomotion * and *How Much is that Doggy in the Window?* And who could forget *The Tennessee Waltz* (reverse was *Shrimp boats will be coming there's dancing tonight*. (oh wontcha Hurry, hurry, hurry home)

Edward C/ Patterson


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

When I was a kid (five or less) my parents bought me a small record player, and I had a number of 45s for it, including a big plastic spindle that I'd set on the record player to let them fit on it properly. The one I remember best was "Little White Duck". I memorized this and remember being very proud to sing it for everyone when getting together with my father's family. On my "covers" of it, I particularly enjoyed hissing like the snake! I ought to thank my parents and aunts/uncles for putting up with it!

My record was sung by a woman, this Burl Ives version is the very similar to what I had, with all the verses.






I also had "On Top of Spaghetti". I'm pretty sure it was this version:






Mind you, these were when I was about five years old! From the time I was six or so till high school, I never paid much heed to music that I owned, rather than listening to on the radio. By the time I got to high school, 45s were still around and moderately popular, but I was caught up in the latest high tech fad of 8-track tapes, and spent all my music money on those instead (they all disintegrated after a couple of years). In the course of writing this up, I'm positive that The Little White Duck was on a 45, as I think about it more, I think the others may have been in another format, perhaps 78s? I remember "big" yellow records with a small hole in the center rather than the big hole of the 45s. But Little White Duck was definitely a 45.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Sweet City Woman by The Stampeders.

My parents played their 78's when I was little.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a Bill Haley and The Comets 78. Got all my old 45's in a box. Miss those days.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Um, Xanadu?  I think.  I was 10 or 11 at the time.

Dawn


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I never bought 45's but I stole my sister's.  Favorite was "Indiana Wants Me."  Also loved "American Pie" which was so long the first half was the A side and the rest was the B side.

And I had my mom's 78 collection.  First one I remember was Ethel Merman as Annie Get Your Gun.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> "..Shrimp boats will be coming there's dancing tonight


Oh Good Lord ! I used to go crazy over that song !!


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

I bought my first 45 at a jumble sale when I was about 6 or 8 ish. It was 'The eve of destruction' by Barry McGuire. My Dad, a military man, was none too impressed!!!

Ian


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Yup!  My first 45 was by the Beatles, "I Want to Hold Your Hand".


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

My first ever '45 was "Maggie May" by Rod Stewart. Actually, now that I think about it, although that was the track that went to No 1 (in the UK anyway) it was actually the 'B' side. The 'A' side was "Reason To Believe". I'm horrified to realise that it must have been around 40 years ago .....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Actually the first one I bought may have been "Young Love" by Sonny James.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> My first ever '45 was "Maggie May" by Rod Stewart. Actually, now that I think about it, although that was the track that went to No 1 (in the UK anyway) it was actually the 'B' side. The 'A' side was "Reason To Believe". I'm horrified to realise that it must have been around 40 years ago .....


And Every Picture Tells a Story is still one of my favorite albums.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm probably not old enough, but I did use to collect records of classical music. Awhile ago one of my kids saw a picture of a record and asked me what it was


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

I remember them well. How about the little plastic things you had to put in the middle to make the 45 fit the spindle?


----------



## poetzel (Feb 17, 2011)

King Tut - by Steve Martin


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

bobavey said:


> I remember them well. How about the little plastic things you had to put in the middle to make the 45 fit the spindle?


It's called an adapter.

I'm getting flashbacks here.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

My first .45 was "Family of Man" by Three Dog Night.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTXufk4ig4Q

My brother was with me and he bought "Burning Love" by Elvis.

I was just telling my son, who'd just bought some music from iTunes, how I bought music when I was a teenager. I'd ride my ten-speed to the mall (in Bowie, MD), buy a .45 for a dollar or an LP for four-something, and than carry it under my arm as I biked home. One time I had to make four trips back and forth because every copy of Ted Nugent's Cat Scratch Fever was scratched. I ended up settling for the first Foreigner album. So I guess that was around 1976...


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh yes, definitely old enough, but cannot remember what the first one was. I have older sibs so grew up listening to the Rolling Stones and Van Morrison while my friends were heavily into David Cassidy/Partridge Family and The Osmonds


----------



## AnneKAlbert (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes...probably a Beatles song.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I still have one and do play records. I don't remember when did I buy!


----------



## markdamaroyd (Jul 16, 2010)

Probably Johnny Ray 'Cryin' in the rain' or Tommy Steel 'Little white bull'


----------

